# Crypter fichier sur carte sd et clé usb sur iPad



## antoine75015 (3 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour 
Je possède un Mac mini de 2011,un iPhone se et un iPad Pro 10’’ et un iPad de 2017 avec le module poser’n shore novodio pour lire les carte sd et clé usb sur mes appareils iOS pas de problèmes.
Mais je cherche un logiciel de cryptage.
Par exemple je crée un fichier crypté sur mon mac ou iPad  et je veux continuer à l’exploiter sur sur mon mac et inversement tout en le stockant sur une clé ou une carte sd.
Pouvez-vous m’aider 
Merci


----------



## antoine75015 (3 Juillet 2018)

Désolé pour les fautes de frappe c’est le power’n share novodio


----------



## Daffy44 (5 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour
Perso j'aime bien cette application gratuite et pc/Mac
https://macpaw.com/encrypto


----------



## antoine75015 (5 Juillet 2018)

C’est une bonne application mais est-ce qu’il y a la possibilité de crypter et de décrypter un fichier sur l’ipad qui a été crypté via encrypto sur un mac


----------



## USB09 (20 Juillet 2018)

On peu chiffrer une archive ZIP mais les image disque sont à ma connaissance illisible.


----------

